

Ask HN: What would you like to see in a mobile ad network? - jcxplorer

We're building a mobile advertising network for mobile platforms (iOS, Android, web) and would love to hear the problems that other developers have with current solutions.<p>Our native SDKs for mobile take full advantage of the underlying platform and we are going much further than banner ads that open web views. We're aiming to provide a certain level of customization that will allow developers to beautifully integrate advertising on their apps without damaging their UI/UX.<p>Today we announced our biggest round of funding yet, $2.7M to bring Adtile to the market. You can read more about that on TechCrunch http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/07/tenfarms-adtile-funding/<p>Developers, what would you like to see from us? What have been your pain points with current solutions?
======
yohann305
Hey, I'm an iOS dev and I'm definitly interested with new ways to monetize. Do
you guys have a website or an email list to keep me updated?

Also, trying to give you my opinion about ads, the #1 issue I face is how low
the eCPM is

2) how low is the number of user clicking on an ad.

3) most ads are irrelevant with the product.

4) Ads usually are about another app, which to some degree the ad is saying
"hey, stop using this app/game" and download/use ours instead.

~~~
jcxplorer
You can sign up on our website to be contacted when you can start using the
iOS SDK: <http://www.adtile.me>

There's a Reservations button at the end of that page.

Number 3 is something we're working on really hard to match the app's content
with ads without requiring too much effort from the developer when using our
SDK.

Let us know on the Reservations form a little about your app and we'll get
back to you!

~~~
yohann305
registered. I own about 15 iOS apps/games and 3 Android ones. I got a puzzle
game under dev, I'd be glad to let you know more about it. Thx!

------
orangethirty
Can you talk about back end stack? I used to work with one of the big players
in this arena and their back end stuff was interesting. If anything, shoot me
an email.

------
timmm
No ads

~~~
J_Darnley
Indeed. Failing this, static text ads.

